# trying to find a new mic



## creeperinasuit (Jul 20, 2015)

Right now i have a blue yeti and dont get me wrong its a not bad i just want an upgrade i really dont a usb mic anymore so i was thinking on getting this mic Audio-Technica AT2035 Studio Microphone, New now ive never used a mic like this but i know you need other things like a pre amp i think im not sure i was wondering if someone could tell me what i need and send me a link to these things i dont really want to spend to much money please helpp


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Uses 3-pin XLR output connector instead of the USB input you currently use & one of the pins will carry the Phantom Power Supply

(Phantom Power Requirements: 11-52V DC, 3.8 mA typical)

These types of Mic (that have the XLR connectors) are normally used with professional multi track mixers that have the phantom supply built in.


----------

